# Platy fish



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

My platy is acting very strange. It's hiding and resting on the bottom of the tank alot. It's a small fish maybe 1.25 inch? I also noticed it seems to have little white specks on it. Kind of alot of the specks..but not something you notice right away unless your down there really looking at him. IDK..maybe it's normal these specks i havent really inspected the other 3 platty.

Anyway...not much info to go on..but ...what do you think?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you give me your readings for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and ph?
What size is the tank?
Do you see the platy flashing? Do the spots look like a grain of salt? If so, it might be ick.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

hmm yeah it kinda looks like grains of salt...what is flashing? like when he moves it looks like shiney or something? is so...yes.

OMG...what is the ick? Isnt that something spongebob had?!?!

I have a Zebra fish MIA... just took the orniments our to look for it and its no where !

ill get back to u on my levels later ... its 50 gallon

4 platy
6 tiger barb
1 pleco
1 albino catfish
4 zebra (not including the 1 mia)
1 rainbowshark

i think thats all..they are all realitivley small


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do test the water. Any ammonia or nitrites in the tank, can make ick hard to cure.
Here is a thread on ick. http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/information-about-ich-also-known-white-1255/

Flashing is when the fish appears to be scratching itself on the gravel and decor.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

Well everytihing except nitrates is perfect. i use a liquid set...and it looks between 10 and 20 if i hold it up it looks 10...if i lay is down with a white back ground it looks 20. is that still within limits?


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh and I got new fish... 8/24 so 2 weeks ago...

the 5 zebra and the 1 rainbow shark....

the one zebra is GONE! Poof!

I did a water change today...and used the gravel vac. The LAST time I did it was probably when I got the new fish.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

20 ppm nitrates is fine. Anything under 40 ppm is considered safe for most fish.

Wonder if the shark or catfish ate the danio? Or, it could have died and the pleco ate it.

I have found the heat/salt treatment to work well for me to rid the tank of ick. I would bump up the water changes during the treatment. Water changes will help remove some of the free swimming ick. You will just have to remember to replace the salt that was removed from the water change. Table salt is fine to use, so don't waist your money on fancy salt.

If you have any question, be sure to ask.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

i assume he died and got eatten.... all my fish are pretty small..the biggest is the pleco


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

ok well im reading up all the cures for this ick stuff...*darn u spongebob!*

I do not have a heater for my tank...I live in florida and it's always 73-78 degrees in my house.

So...To cure this ick crap..my plan...

Water changes as often as possible (daily if possible)...

1 tbspoon of salt per 25 gallons...with each water change.(removing the carbon filter)

Hope to buy a heater for my tank tonight so i can raise the temp...1 degree per day.

Continue for 2 weeks.......probably will go slower on the salt though...let me know what you think?

My fish..arent supposed to go over 80 degrees I think....

4 platy
6 tiger barb
1 pleco
1 albino catfish
4 zebra (not including the 1 mia)
1 rainbowshark


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

oh and i did seem some ick on some of the tigars....omgggggg is it going to like explode into an epidemic by tomorrow?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I think all the fish would live through the heat, as long as you turn the heat up slowly and increase the available air. Make the tank as full of air bubbles as you can get it. If you use a hang on the back type filter, drop the water line to get more air from the filter.

If you go with meds, get one that says its ok to use on sensitive fish, such as your catfish. Better to start using it at half dose and keep a close eye on the catfish. I burnt the whiskers off one of my catfish using Quick Cure at half dose, has made me leery of meds.

Even if you go with meds, the heater would be good to have. If you use meds only take the heat up to 82 deg. At 82, it is to warm for the ick to live on the fish and they will start falling off. The meds only work on the free swimming ick.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

As you can see some of the small specks on this fellow...i took pix of the platty too but they didnt show up good. The are all acting weird...and the platty is looking the worst as far as his activity...he's just laying on the bottom.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep, thats ick.
Start treatment ASAP. Ick is one of the easier fish diseases to cure, so start treatment now and all of your fish should live through it.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

glad im catching it early. only 2 fish are showing signs right now...well besides their behavior.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats the bad part, some fish can have ick, but not be noticeably to our eye.
That is one reason to continue with the treatment for a least a week after you believe it to be gone.
It will also help in making sure all the free swimming ick, have been killed off.
You will want to qt any new fish after the treatment, or you risk bringing ick back into the tank.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

Everytime i go look at the tank they are acting more and more strange!

Yes I see more of them are 'flashing'...they are swimming vertical (head down)in the bubbles!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

spammyann said:


> Everytime i go look at the tank they are acting more and more strange!
> 
> Yes I see more of them are 'flashing'...they are swimming vertical (head down)in the bubbles!


The swimming head down is pretty normal with tiger barbs.
Keep us updated on the treatment. Hope they all pull through for you.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

Doing ok..no one has died...and no one seems to be getting worse.

so far im on track for water changes...1 a day since wed. added salt (going light on it) 

I rinsed out the filter(sponge, carbon, bii-thing)...i know thats prob bad? oh well it looked like some gunk came offI(good bacteria right?) heh...


----------

